# Another taco Tuesday ride in the Oside



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2022)

Another taco Tuesday ride…bunch of different bikes, only one other vintage bike , ‘40dx blue and white… cool time for a few beers and you know, riding ….



































Ha, and not one pic of me…only the important part, the’36 motorbike… great time every Tuesday here in the Oside, cali


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Very cool! I wish I could make more of these rides. Last one I was out there for was a blast.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2022)

By the way, the last picture the guy has36” wheels on that bike!


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 15, 2022)

I dont see any taco meat


----------

